# I would like to share my happiness with you guyz.



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

I am in such an amazing mood today. Life has been swell. Lately, my social anxiety has been down to like a 3 instead of a 7. I feel so free and in control. ALSO, I live in the beauuuuuutiful mountains of Colorado, and it SNOWED! Well, just up over the continental divide I think, but still! I can almost taste the snowflakes on my tongue. That's how close it feels. 

So, um, post here if you need a hug, and consider it yours! Or post if you're feeling great too. IDK.


:boogie:yes:banana:eyesrofl:yay:haha:lol 



...:tiptoe


----------



## RosieApple (May 10, 2010)

Hey, that's wonderful emerge! I've just got in from a lovely walk in the sunshine, and I feel really good


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

That's awesome. I love how refreshing the sun is.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Im glad you are in a great mood!

but i can't imagine having snow this early  Once snowfall a year (which is pretty much what i get) is good enough for me 

im a hot weather person!


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

The only thing I enjoy about hot weather is being able to go to beaches. Other than that, I'm not too into it. I don't really dig the figidness of cold weather, but snowboarding = <3 <3 <3


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm feeling pretty awesome these days too, everything's coming together. 

I'm moving out of my parents house next week, and into a big old townhouse with my friends. Awesomeness ensues, also I'm getting a surfboard shaped just for me!

Hell yea!!

:banana


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

That's very cool. I'm still living with my rents at the moment. Definitely a lot of tension there at times.


----------



## Social Natural (Sep 11, 2010)

That's great to hear! We all need to share the love!


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

I completely agree. Compliments too. I try to make a special effort to compliment people more often. I don't think people hear that stuff as much as they should.


----------



## pirater666 (Feb 25, 2010)

That's great news, emerge! It's a lovely feeling when SA is at a low. Mine has been at an all time low lately as well! Last night, I had my first kiss and it was magical! I didn't even care that people were giving my boyfriend and me weird looks. It seems like happiness masks the anxiety.


----------

